# Literally a Running commentary of a town in Southern Italy



## hollydolly (Nov 20, 2020)

Watch,  as a runner gives you almost 30 minutes of commentary ,  as he leads you through the backstreets and town of Corleto Perticara  Southern Italy


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 20, 2020)

..and a second, around 17 minutes long of a small  village voted one of the most beautiful  in Southern Italy.. Guardia Perticara

Guardia Perticara,


----------

